# Forgotten Weapons



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If you haven't tuned in, one of the better YouTube firearms channels...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrfKGpvbEQXcbe68dzXgJuA


----------



## Southern Forest (May 5, 2012)

I've watched it many times. It's a good site (though I don't always agree with some of their conclusions). Plenty of eye candy in the firearms world.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

+1 Long time subscriber here.


----------

